# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC prépare une nouvelle formule
Camarades, de chantants lendemains s'annoncent. Canard PC s'apprête à sortir une nouvelle formule. A compter du numéro 313, daté du 1er mars prochain, ce fier et unique organe de propagande aura une belle couverture en papier épais qui brille et sera long de 84 pages, soit 5 % de contenu en plus. Voilà pour l'extérieur.

Parce qu'à l'intérieur, cette nouvelle formule, c'est du lourd. Pas question de vous resservir la même vieille sauce diluée par un petit coup d'alcool de pomme comme le faisait l'arrière-grande-tante de Moquette dans sa crêperie "ti ker gerb" de sinistre mémoire. Non non, c'est toute la recette qui a été repensée. Plein de nouvelles rubriques sur les coulisses, l'arrière-boutique, la cuisine et même la buanderie du jeu vidéo, où on va essayer de jeter un regard encore plus original (et encore moins sérieux) sur le monde du pan-pan-t'es-mort virtuel. Et un petit peu sur le reste aussi, parce qu'on n'a peur de rien.

La nouvelle formule, ce sera aussi une toute nouvelle maquette pour mettre en valeur les quintaux d'idées idiotes qu'on compte bien vous déverser sur la tronche dans les mois et les années qui viennent. Parce que des idées, on en a un paquet, et qu'on compte bien faire de Canard PC, plus que jamais, un laboratoire pour expérimenter toutes nos crétineries. Un endroit où tenter des choses qu'on ne verrait jamais ailleurs, et les soumettre à votre jugement : rappelons au passage que si la merveilleuse Encyclopédie du jeu vidéo existe aujourd'hui, c'est grâce à vous. Parce que vous l'avez pré-commandée en masse bien sûr (merci !), mais aussi parce qu'à l'époque où elle n'était qu'un cahier bonus dans le Canard PC n°280, vous nous avez dit "eh mais c'est bien teubé comme on aime cette idée, il faudrait en faire un vrai bouquin !" Alors on l'a fait. Et on compte bien faire participer la communauté à tout un tas de nouvelles aventures.

Canard PC, cela dit, n'est pas uniquement le laboratoire des canards. C'est avant tout un magazine de jeux vidéo qui fait tout son possible pour vous donner, avec rigueur et en totale indépendance, un avis subjectif et de mauvaise foi. C'est pourquoi, par exemple, en plus de continuer à noter les jeux avec la sévère bonhomie qui nous caractérise, nous allons inaugurer, en plus des classiques tests et "à venir", une rubrique consacrée uniquement aux jeux en travaux mais en vente : bêtas payantes et autres accès anticipés. Elle utilisera un barème original conçu pour répondre à la Grande Question que se pose le joueur du 21e siècle : "ce machin indé même pas fini mérite-t-il qui j'y claque des thunes ?" Le marché a changé, les jeux n'ont plus comme avant une date de sortie fixe avec un avant et un après, ce nouveau système nous semble adapté à cette nouvelle situation.

Mais cette indépendance a un coût. Le papier coûte de plus en plus cher (la plupart des journaux ont d'ailleurs augmenté en ce début 2015), les frais fixes s'alourdissent également année après année. C'est pourquoi nous avons décidé d'augmenter le prix de Canard PC à l'occasion de cette nouvelle formule. C'était une décision difficile à prendre, mais nous avons dû nous y résoudre. Rappelons tout de même que Canard PC n'a pas augmenté son prix depuis 2010 et a entre temps grossi de 16 pages – de mémoire récente, aucun autre journal n'a fait ça.

C'est pourquoi, à partir du 1er mars, le journal coûtera 4,90€. Maintenant, nous ne sommes pas idiots. Nous savons que, pour certains d'entre vous, c'est beaucoup. Si nous souhaitons assurer l'indépendance financière du mag' (garante de notre indépendance éditoriale), nous ne voulons pas non plus pénaliser notre lectorat. C'est pourquoi nous avons décidé de ne pas augmenter le prix de l'abonnement. On ne parle pas là d'une opération promotionnelle temporaire mais d'une décision à long terme : s'abonner pour un an à Canard PC, demain comme hier, coûtera 78€ (42€ pour 6 mois). De plus, dès que la nouvelle boutique en ligne sera disponible, probablement fin mars, il sera possible aux étudiants et chômeurs de s'abonner à tarif préférentiel. Cela signifie qu'un étudiant crasseux ou qu'un sale chômeur payera son abonnement moins cher qu'il le paye aujourd'hui.

Sur ces considérations, camarades, je vous laisse. Vous en saurez bientôt beaucoup plus.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## DuckDAWorld

#coin

----------


## alt3

Pan !

---------- Post added at 11h09 ---------- Previous post was at 11h07 ----------

Le nouveau CanardPC sera-t-il disponible en rouge ?

----------


## Flad

> C'est pourquoi nous avons décidé de ne pas augmenter le prix de l'abonnement. On ne parle pas là d'une opération promotionnelle temporaire mais d'une décision à long terme : s'abonner pour un an à Canard PC, demain comme hier, coûtera 78€ (42€ pour 6 mois). De plus, dès que la nouvelle boutique en ligne sera disponible, probablement fin mars, il sera possible aux étudiants et chômeurs de s'abonner à tarif préférentiel. Cela signifie qu'un étudiant crasseux ou qu'un sale chômeur payera son abonnement moins cher qu'il le paye aujourd'hui.


Bravo et merci !!

----------


## Kicker X

Et sinon avec la boutique, sera-t-il possible de s'abonner depuis la Serbie.
parce que pour rappel, dans votre liste de pays, la Yougoslavie n'existe plus depuis assez longtemps. 
J'arrivais à recevoir mon Canard en Chine, mais à 1 900 bornes de Paris, non?

----------


## mp88

> un sale chômeur payera son abonnement moins cher


Je vois que vous pensez à Boulon ! =)

----------


## PikPik

Et la version ePresse, elle reste au même prix ? 
Et pas d'offre d'abonnement en ligne ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Y'aura un CD Rom de démos jouables?

----------


## Ammoodytes

Ce chantage à l'abonnement ! :gwenn ha du:


Donc pour un canard de bon goût abonné tel que moi, ça ne change rien. C'est parfait  :B): .

----------


## MrRayures

\o/

----------


## M.Rick75

C'était mieux avant. Remboursez.  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

Ah ! Que de bonnes nouvelles !
J'ai hâte de l'avoir entre mes doigts.  :Bave:

----------


## trex

Je voudrais aimablement, mais fermement tout du moins, faire remarquer à cette toute autant aimable assemblé que la question primordiale quand à cette nouvelle formule à bien été évité par le rédacteur de cette annonce.
Ne nous laissons pas leurrer plus longtemps et réclamons au plus vite les éclaircissements nécessaire à la présente situation : 
_Alors avouez, combien de pub de parfum dans la nouvelle formule_ !!!?!

 ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

Y'a moyen de pré-commander ce magazine ? ;p

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est comme les pubs de déo, juste de la pub ciblé.

----------


## Mimi Hendrix

Sébum, tu as illuminé ma triste journée  ::wub::

----------


## Wabbitt

Magret sa couverture laquée, ce canard sera-t-il à l'orange, aux navets ou au sang ?  ::P:

----------


## Belhoriann

Il pourrait coûter 10€ que je continuerais à l'acheter votre mag' de déglingos. Je vous aime tendre.

----------


## MoTorBreath

C'est un scandale, le Marchais est mort on vous dit !

----------


## zguy02

zen êtes ou de votre kickstarteur? 50% 75% 0%?????

----------


## Frypolar

Tout ça pour cacher l'addiction de Pipomantis au Red Bull  :ouaiouai:  Ah c'est sûr c'est pas le même prix que le Coca Zero, à force ça tape dans le trésor accumulé en vendant à tous ces pigeons ©

----------


## kilfou

Refonte du site en même temps (ou à 30 minutes près) ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et sinon avec la boutique, sera-t-il possible de s'abonner depuis la Serbie.
> parce que pour rappel, dans votre liste de pays, la Yougoslavie n'existe plus depuis assez longtemps. 
> J'arrivais à recevoir mon Canard en Chine, mais à 1 900 bornes de Paris, non?


Yep, ce sera possible.

---------- Post added at 19h51 ---------- Previous post was at 19h50 ----------




> Refonte du site en même temps (ou à 30 minutes près) ?


Hélas non, la boutique sera désormais un site à part. POur la refonte de CPC.com, il faudra encore attendre.

----------


## pangolinou

La nouvelle notation a-t-elle quelque chose à voir avec ceci? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYKdVdTqexM

----------


## Anonyme866

Je continue à prendre chaque numéro de CPC Hardware, j'en prends aussi parfois pour des amis et de la famille. Mais le CPC bimensuel, j'ai récemment arrêté, las. Je tenterai la nouvelle formule, au moins deux ou trois numéro pour décider de rester, ou non, sur ma décision.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> La nouvelle notation a-t-elle quelque chose à voir avec ceci? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYKdVdTqexM


Non.

Arrêtez avec cette vidéo, elle fait pleurer Kahn à chaque fois. Les motards sont des êtres sensibles vous savez.

----------


## mikelion

Ce me fait penser qu'il me reste 6 numéros avant de me réabonner.
Vite, il faut que je reprenne mes études.

----------


## Graouu

Longue vie à CPC !!! Par contre je vois déjà les multiples arnaques à l'abonnement venir...  ::(:

----------


## docteurtutut

Soyez pas con et gardez le liseré rouge de la Couv qui me permet d’identifier rapidement le Canard parmi le ramassis de navets qui l'entoure chez tous les buralistes!!!

----------


## cooperman

impatient, mais pour le sale chômeur, j'imagine seulement les victimes d'un licenciement a sec !!, sinon mouillé, ils seraient propre.

sinon pourra y avoir une photo centrale de pin-up , de votre rédac bien sur !
a+

----------


## Ninuna

La réduc sur les abonnements ce fera uniquement sur les prochains abo ou on peut en bénéficier sur les actuels?
Parce que je me suis réabonné le 25/01 pour un an et maintenant j'apprend que je pourrai avoir une réduc en mars

----------


## Torgue

Y'a pas de reduc sur les abonnements.

Le prix abonnement ne bouge pas. Hier comme maintenant comme au mois de mars.

C'est le même.

C'est le N° à l'unité qui augmente. Pour du plus beau, plus épais.

----------


## Ninuna

Si, il y aura une réduc pour les étudiants et les chômeurs en mars et je pourrai en profiter

----------


## BillyCorgan

Choca chez CanardPC ? ^^

----------


## Coucouf

Et à quand des infos à jour sur le site à propos des jeux sortis après le XVIIIe siècle ?
Au moins le numéro dans lequel se trouve la critique pour compléter le CPC papier.

J’achète rarement les jeux directement à leur sortie, et j’avoue perdre petit à petit la patience du Ctrl-F manuel dans la pile des 1000 derniers CPC pour retrouver la critique au moment d’un achat.
Je m’en remets vilement à un moteur de recherche qui a certes beaucoup moins d’humour et d’indépendance éditoriale, mais le don incroyable de me trouver des critiques de jeux en une fraction de seconde.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> nous allons inaugurer, en plus des classiques tests et "à venir", une rubrique consacrée uniquement aux jeux en travaux mais en vente


J'ai explosé de rire sur celle-là !
Ça fait genre "Le marché du jeu vidéo a un taux de foutage de gueule super élevé, mais osef, on s'adapte !"

Par contre le système de notation original qui est mentionné a intéret a s'adapter a des jeux vidéos "en travaux mais en vente" qui méritent 2/10 un jour, et 8/10 le lendemain.
(Genre sim city qui ne demande plus de connexion permanente au net, ou bien un mod de nanas a poils pour Skyrim)

----------


## Frypolar

> Et à quand des infos à jour sur le site à propos des jeux sortis après le XVIIIe siècle ?
> Au moins le numéro dans lequel se trouve la critique pour compléter le CPC papier.
> 
> J’achète rarement les jeux directement à leur sortie, et j’avoue perdre petit à petit la patience du Ctrl-F manuel dans la pile des 1000 derniers CPC pour retrouver la critique au moment d’un achat.
> Je m’en remets vilement à un moteur de recherche qui a certes beaucoup moins d’humour et d’indépendance éditoriale, mais le don incroyable de me trouver des critiques de jeux en une fraction de seconde.


Des canards ont fait ceci, ça pourrait t’aider : http://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/

----------


## Gobbopathe

> parce qu'on *n*'a peur de rien




Spoiler Alert! 


Un mythe s'effondre



Bravissimo sinon !

----------


## keiross

CPC, bientôt remboursé par la sécu ?  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Un mythe s'effondre
> 
> 
> 
> Bravissimo sinon !


C'est grammaticalement correct pourtant ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et voilà, y'en a encore que pour ces feignasses de chômeurs et ces branleurs d'étudiants.
ET LES CHAUVES PUTAIN VOUS Y PENSEZ ?

----------


## Tromzy

Dans le numéro 313, j'espère qu'il y aura au moins la voiture de Donald Duck.

----------


## Naity

> La nouvelle notation a-t-elle quelque chose à voir avec ceci? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYKdVdTqexM


Je ne connaissais pas... 

... et je n'aime pas. Ca fait peur  ::'(:  

Même si le baromètre anti-bullshit est cool  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et voilà, y'en a encore que pour ces feignasses de chômeurs et ces branleurs d'étudiants.
> ET LES CHAUVES PUTAIN VOUS Y PENSEZ ?


Il est normal de discriminer les chauves!
Déjà qu'ils ont plus de succès avec les femmes.

----------


## jackft

La nouvelle formule, ce sera couverture en papier épais, *et tranche carrée*  ? Comme Canard PC Hardware ?!
J'espère que oui...!

----------


## Anansi

> La nouvelle formule, ce sera couverture en papier épais, *et tranche carrée*  ? Comme Canard PC Hardware ?!
> J'espère que oui...!


Yep il me semble avoir effectivement avoir lu que ce serait avec tranche carrée, dans l'article du Figaro (comment ça fait bizarre d'écrire ça...  ::o: ) qui parlait aussi du dernier numéro d'Humanoïde.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Non, pas de tranche carrée. Il n'y a pas assez de pages dans le mag' pour ça.
Faudra attendre la nouvelle nouvelle formule, celle qui sera mensuelle...  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par contre c'est quand même un peu casse-gueule le coups de pondre des "tests" de jeux en Early (si j'ai bien suivi). Les previews à l'ancienne ne suffisaient pas ? Vous risquez de vous retrouver avec une marée  de _"Malandrins ! Vous disiez que c'était prometteur !!"_  (version courtoise).

----------


## jackft

> Non, pas de tranche carrée. Il n'y a pas assez de pages dans le mag' pour ça.
> Faudra attendre la nouvelle nouvelle formule, celle qui sera mensuelle...


Et blague à part, je sens que ça arrivera un jour.  :;):

----------


## Legnou

Je proteste, la couverture en papier glacé, ça me fait 2 feuille A4 en moins pour m'essuyer le fondement une fois que j'ai fini votre torchon. C'est un scandale on nous spolie.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Non, la couverture en papier glacé vient en plus du cahier habituel, l'envelopper d'un écrin protecteur. Zéro spoliation.

----------


## Legnou

Vous avez pu vous payer la couverture ++ et les 5% de rédactionnel en plus grâce aux économies réalisé sur le budget viande/donuts de Boulon ?

----------


## Yuccaman

> Faudra attendre la nouvelle nouvelle formule, celle qui sera mensuelle...


Vous voulez tuer Jolav', c'est ça?  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, pas de tranche carrée. Il n'y a pas assez de pages dans le mag' pour ça.
> Faudra attendre la nouvelle nouvelle formule, celle qui sera mensuelle...


La vraie bande de feignasse
On a sera donc à 75% de travail en moins depuis le début mais 100% du prix en plus.

---------- Post added at 18h04 ---------- Previous post was at 18h03 ----------




> Vous voulez tuer Jolav', c'est ça?


Il essayent depuis 2010, mais comme on, dit la mauvaise herbe...

----------


## jackft

> Non, la couverture en papier glacé vient en plus du cahier habituel, l'envelopper d'un écrin protecteur. Zéro spoliation.


Je suis conquis  ::wub:: 

Pour le traitement spécifiques des jeux en early access, à mon sens vous avez parfaitement raison. Cette pratique, pourtant totalement scandaleuse (c'est bien le seul média où l'on ose nous vendre des produits ou œuvres non terminés), ne fait que croître sur Steam.  Tout ça parce que de nombreux 

Spoiler Alert! 


pigeons

 joueurs ne peuvent pas attendre le produit final.

Enfin je m'égare, mais Canard PC va ainsi s'adapter aux tendances de l'early access.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Si, il y aura une réduc pour les étudiants et les chômeurs en mars et je pourrai en profiter


Sur présentation d'une carte étudiant ou chômeur, nous ajouterons un nombre de numéros à l'abonnement en cours pour compenser la différence sur les numéros restant à servir.

----------


## johnclaude

> Et voilà, y'en a encore que pour ces feignasses de chômeurs et ces branleurs d'étudiants.
> ET LES CHAUVES PUTAIN VOUS Y PENSEZ ?


Ayant la bedaine durable j'exige de mon côté une réduction pour les gros. Sinon on va se pointer à 30 gras du bide à la rédac et on va vous démonter la gueule à grands coups d'abdos kro.

(au départ j'envisageais la même idée pour les pénis énormes, mais déjà en trouver 29 autres c'est pas évident, et si je menace de biffler la rédac je suppose que le ban est à portée)

----------


## Abaker

Tsss j'aime pas les abonnements. Et si je présente mon attestation pôle emploi chez mon buraliste ça marche?

Sinon j'attends beaucoup de la nouvelle formule et ligne éditoriale. Ça reste très personnel mais je vous trouvais bien trop sérieux ces derniers temps. Dans vos textes et par rapport au média traité.

Après tout on est là pour s'amuser. Allez vivement mars pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Pifou

> Non.
> 
> Arrêtez avec cette vidéo, elle fait pleurer Kahn à chaque fois. Les motards sont des êtres sensibles vous savez.


Dommage, c'est séduisant comme système, ça m'aurait évité de me faire pouwned par le test de *Life is strange*. ::wacko::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Elle est naze leur méthode de notation.
Au final pour 90% des gens on en reviendra à "si c'est dans le bleu c'est nul, si c'est dans le vert c'est bien". Puis juger un jeu sur les attentes générés, mouais...
La meilleure notation c'est le texte, puis c'est tout. Le reste ça dégage.

----------


## Flad

Est-ce que pour fêter la nouvelle formule il est prévu de ban Monsieur Cacao pendant 48h ouvrées ?

----------


## Pifou

> Elle est naze leur méthode de notation.
> Au final pour 90% des gens on en reviendra à "si c'est dans le bleu c'est nul, si c'est dans le vert c'est bien". Puis juger un jeu sur les attentes générés, mouais...
> La meilleure notation c'est le texte, puis c'est tout. Le reste ça dégage.


En l’occurrence, le propos serait plus de dire que si c'est dans le jaune, c'est nul, le bleu ou le vert, ça souligne les critères auxquels on est sensible.
Je me suis fait avoir quelquefois sur des texte dithyrambique sur un jeu, et a contrario, quelques jeux descendus se sont avéré me plaire a posteriori.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof, on retomberait vite dans les mêmes travers, l'évaluation des critères relevant d'une opinion personnelle (même prise avec du recul).
Après y'a pas miracle, il faut plusieurs sources pour éviter de se faire avoir et être certain d'avoir un maximum d'infos sur un titre.
Et avec leur système, des personnes avec peu de connaissances ne seraient pas plus avancées, le point de comparaison étant "ce qui se fait actuellement". Ca me fait une belle jambe si je n'y connais pas grand chose en jeu vidéo...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est-ce que pour fêter la nouvelle formule il est prévu de ban Monsieur Cacao pendant 48h ouvrées ?


Pour fêter la nouvelle formule on bannira tout le monde pendant une journée puis on ira sacrifier un boeuf dans ce temple : http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...ods-1000-years

----------


## ERISS

Ah, officialiser le test de jeux pas sortis, ça serait une des causes du départ du Boulon? "Adieu les pigeons."
CPC renommé en PPC?
Vous pourriez pas faire 2 éditions: une pour les canards (jeux pc, c'était mieux avant), et une pour les pigeons (consoles/steam)?
pasque ça donne de moins en moins envie d'acheter (j'avais déjà fait une pause d'au moins 2 ans..).

----------


## Yuccaman

Tant de haine.  ::wub::

----------


## Shapa

Attends que le mag soit dispo sur Steam  ::wub::

----------


## Rom1

> Choca chez CanardPC ? ^^


Malheureux !

----------


## ERISS

Ah j'ai compris! Combo avec Humanoïde, le mag' vendu déchiré:
Pour commencer à habituer les canards à ce que CPC soit vendu 'en anticipé',
 pas fini d'écrire/agrafer/imprimer.
 (ha, pour 'écrire' une mauvaise langue me dit que c'est déjà le cas)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ah, officialiser le test de jeux pas sortis, ça serait une des causes du départ du Boulon? "Adieu les pigeons."
> CPC renommé en PPC?
> Vous pourriez pas faire 2 éditions: une pour les canards (jeux pc, c'était mieux avant), et une pour les pigeons (consoles/steam)?
> pasque ça donne de moins en moins envie d'acheter (j'avais déjà fait une pause d'au moins 2 ans..).


J'imagine bien la gueule de ton édition sans Steam  ::lol:: 

"Quoi ? 3€ pour 4 pages dont une de pub ? SCANDALE"

----------


## Taro

Génial, une promo sur les abos pour les étudiants  ::lol:: 
Wait... à mon prochain renouvellement je ne serai plus étudiant  :tired:

----------


## atrepaul

> s'abonner pour un an à Canard PC, demain comme hier, coûtera 78€


Est-ce que le tarif de réabonnement annuel continuera d'etre 74€ ?

----------


## Ungolianth

Quand est ce qu'on aura un PC en kit avec une pièce à monter dans chaque numéro comme tout bon magazine qui se respecte ? 

"Le premier numéro, la pâte thermique et le tournevis pour 9€90 seulement !"

----------


## znokiss

> Est-ce que pour fêter la nouvelle formule il est prévu de ban Monsieur Cacao pendant 48h ouvrées ?


C'est hard quand même : tu prends un emploi du temps de fonctionnaire, ça fait bien 15 jours de ban.

----------


## Flad

> C'est hard quand même : tu prends un emploi du temps de fonctionnaire, ça fait bien 15 jours de ban.


T'as changé depuis que t'es devenu un riche propriétaire  :Emo:   ::ninja::

----------


## atrepaul

> un riche propriétaire


Un propriétaire n'est pas riche, il est locataire de sa banque (tant qu'il n'a pas fini de rembourser sa dette).

----------


## znokiss

_♫ Une dette c'est une dette.. une dette c'est une dette..
♪ Thierry nous dois cent francs.._

----------


## vectra

>zno: Monsieur a des références lettr mp3  :B): 


Sinon, sympa l'abonnement pour chômeurs et étudiants (etc), mais je préfère encore désabuser le buraliste en lui achetant CPC de visu.
Vous n'avez pas peur de détricoter votre réseau de distribution en privilégiant l'abonnement ? Je me souviens pourtant de l'époque où vous incitiez les canards à faire du lobbying auprès des buralistes...

----------


## Casque Noir

> Est-ce que le tarif de réabonnement annuel continuera d'etre 74€ ?


Yep.

---------- Post added at 16h58 ---------- Previous post was at 16h57 ----------




> >zno: Monsieur a des références lettr mp3 
> 
> 
> Sinon, sympa l'abonnement pour chômeurs et étudiants (etc), mais je préfère encore désabuser le buraliste en lui achetant CPC de visu.
> Vous n'avez pas peur de détricoter votre réseau de distribution en privilégiant l'abonnement ? Je me souviens pourtant de l'époque où vous incitiez les canards à faire du lobbying auprès des buralistes...


Non. Les ventes en kiosques risquent de descendre un peu mais pas suffisamment pour chambouler le système  ::):

----------


## vectra

Ca coûte donc si cher, la mise à dispositions des journaux dans les kiosques?
Ca me ferait assez mal de ne pas aller chercher mon CPC en kiosque, honnêtement, pour plein de raisons. C'est notamment un des derniers lieux interlopes que j'aie l'occasion de fréquenter, faut bien soutenir le petit commerce, tout ça...

Supposons que je résiste aux promotions que vous faites sur l'abonnement et que je continue à le prendre au kiosque (zno, je te tends une perche là), est-ce que vous y perdez financièrement? Moi oui, mais vous aussi?

----------


## Nirm

Ce serait plus un problème de gestion des retours des invendus, non?
Les abos, c'est comparable à un salaire fixe pour un commercial.
Un mix des 2 me semble recherché et souhaité dans ce domaine.

----------


## Yuccaman

> un des derniers lieux interlopes que j'aie l'occasion de fréquenter


Il est bizarre ton kiosque  :tired:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ah, officialiser le test de jeux pas sortis, ça serait une des causes du départ du Boulon? "Adieu les pigeons."
> CPC renommé en PPC?
> Vous pourriez pas faire 2 éditions: une pour les canards (jeux pc, c'était mieux avant), et une pour les pigeons (consoles/steam)?
> pasque ça donne de moins en moins envie d'acheter (j'avais déjà fait une pause d'au moins 2 ans..).


On n'officialise pas le test de jeux pas sortis, mais celui de jeux sortis non terminés (genre Kerbal Space Program). Il est toujours en béta, il est payant... hop, on note en l'état, quitte à le tester plusieurs fois.
Et bien au contraire, le but n'est pas de lisser l'éditorial de Canard PC mais plutôt de le "radicaliser".

----------


## vectra

> Il est bizarre ton kiosque


J'habite Mulhouse, je te ferais dire  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ca coûte donc si cher, la mise à dispositions des journaux dans les kiosques?
> Ca me ferait assez mal de ne pas aller chercher mon CPC en kiosque, honnêtement, pour plein de raisons. C'est notamment un des derniers lieux interlopes que j'aie l'occasion de fréquenter, faut bien soutenir le petit commerce, tout ça...
> 
> Supposons que je résiste aux promotions que vous faites sur l'abonnement et que je continue à le prendre au kiosque (zno, je te tends une perche là), est-ce que vous y perdez financièrement? Moi oui, mais vous aussi?


Non, nous ne cherchons pas à gagner des abonnés (Pauline croule sous les changements d'adresses et les bisous de lecteurs). Mais compte tenu de la hausse de prix, nous souhaitons offrir une alternative à tout ceux qui considèrent que le tarif est trop élevé en kiosques. Sinon, d'un point de vue purement financier, les deux se valent (même s'il faudrait augmenter le tarif des abos pour compenser les hausses de timbres, ce qu'on ne fera pas en 2015).

----------


## Naity

> On n'officialise pas le test de jeux pas sortis, mais celui de jeux sortis non terminés (genre Kerbal Space Program). Il est toujours en béta, il est payant... hop, on note en l'état, quitte à le tester plusieurs fois.
> Et bien au contraire, le but n'est pas de lisser l'éditorial de Canard PC mais plutôt de le "radicaliser".


Ca ne serait pas plus simple de radicaliser l'idée encore plus et de ne tester que Kerbal Space Program. Toutes les semaines. On pourrait faire des statistiques sur l'évolution des notes de semaines en semaines. A la fin on documentera l'évolution des notes dans l'encyclopédie en ligne des suites d'entiers (ici: http://oeis.org/). Et le monde sera beau.

----------


## Rom1

> Ca ne serait pas plus simple de radicaliser l'idée encore plus et de ne tester que Kerbal Space Program. Toutes les semaines. On pourrait faire des statistiques sur l'évolution des notes de semaines en semaines. A la fin on documentera l'évolution des notes dans l'encyclopédie en ligne des suites d'entiers (ici: http://oeis.org/). Et le monde sera beau.


Drogué.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Génial, une promo sur les abos pour les étudiants 
> Wait... à mon prochain renouvellement je ne serai plus étudiant


T'inquiète, ça veut dire que tu profiteras de l'offre "chômeurs".  ::lol::

----------


## topol

peut on rêver à une réduction pour les pauvres fonctionnaires?  :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

> peut on rêver à une réduction pour les pauvres fonctionnaires?


Sûrement pas!
Vous coutez assez cher comme ça.

----------


## Taro

> T'inquiète, ça veut dire que tu profiteras de l'offre "chômeurs".


J'ai bon espoir de trouver *du taf rapidement. Le jeu vidéo (programmeur en l'occurrence), ça a pas l'air si dur, faut juste accepter de bouger.

----------


## Pifou

> Sinon, d'un point de vue purement financier, les deux se valent (même s'il faudrait augmenter le tarif des abos pour compenser les hausses de timbres, ce qu'on ne fera pas en 2015).


Ah ah ! C'était vous derrière le vol raté d'un camion de timbres !
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...9875_3224.html




> J'ai bon espoir de trouver *du taf rapidement. Le jeu vidéo (programmeur en l'occurrence), ça a pas l'air si dur, faut juste accepter de bouger.


A part les métiers non qualifiés, c'est quand même la tendance depuis 10 ans dans un peu tous les domaines de bouger.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

J'imagine que la version démat' ne verra pas son prix augmenter, donc?

----------


## lllnrv

> J'imagine que la version démat' ne verra pas son prix augmenter, donc?


malgré la hausse de l'électricité  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme866

> Ah, officialiser le test de jeux pas sortis, ça serait une des causes du départ du Boulon? "Adieu les pigeons."
> CPC renommé en PPC?
> Vous pourriez pas faire 2 éditions: une pour les canards (jeux pc, c'était mieux avant), et une pour les pigeons (consoles/steam)?
> pasque ça donne de moins en moins envie d'acheter (j'avais déjà fait une pause d'au moins 2 ans..).


Si seulement tu pouvais faire une pause de deux ans avec ton obsession clinique...

----------


## MathieuC

J'attends avec impatience cette nouvelle maquette.

----------


## Crealkiller

Ce numéro 313 sera il un numéro spécial Donald Duck?
edit: J'avais pas tout lu, je viens de me rendre compte qu'on avait déjà fait la vanne...

----------


## Koma

Vous touchez mon petit coeur mou quand vous parlez de rubriques comme celle des alphas payantes, mais aussi des tarifs préférentiels pour chomeurs et jeunes.

Cependant, vous n'allez pas prendre le risque de voir vos lecteurs pinces truander un max avec tout le monde qui se déclare subitement sans boulot ? Vous allez demander des justifs ou patte blanche ?

Sera-t-il possible, même en étant chômeur, de vous payer "équitablement" le mag en cas de changement de situation financière ? Par exemple une fois qu'on a un salaire décent et qu'on peut se le permettre, pouvez-vous proposer un paiement libre à l'abonné qui veut soutenir le mag à fond ?

Et faire des tarifs préférentiels sur les abos, c'est viable pour vous ? Ou vous tentez le diable ?

----------


## Sim's

Est ce que dans la nouvelle formule on parlera de la sœur de Pipo et plus de sa maman ?  :tired:

----------


## atrepaul

> Cependant, vous n'allez pas prendre le risque de voir vos lecteurs pinces truander un max avec tout le monde qui se déclare subitement sans boulot ? Vous allez demander des justifs ou patte blanche ?


Effectivement, j'ai du mal a payer le fuel de mon jet privé, a qui est-ce que j'envoie le justificatif pour obtenir CPC moins cher ?
 ::P:

----------


## Anonyme866

Petite question à la rédac : cette histoire de tarif réduit à destination des étudiants et chômeurs, ça n'aurait pas un rapport avec votre collaboration avec ASI ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Est ce que dans la nouvelle formule on parlera de la sœur de Pipo et plus de sa maman ?


Bof, c'est discret dans le dernier numéro, l'onglet planqué au fond d'une capture d'écran.

----------


## Gobbopathe

> C'est grammaticalement correct pourtant ?


Mais sémantiquement abscons ? Autant écrire on a peur de tout dans ce cas. Dans le genre, je résiste à tout sauf à la tentation ?

Oui je réponds 3 pages après, môssieur

----------


## ERISS

> On n'officialise pas le test de jeux pas sortis, mais celui de jeux sortis non terminés (genre Kerbal Space Program). Il est toujours en béta, il est payant... hop, on note en l'état, quitte à le tester plusieurs fois.


 Un jeu en beta n'est pas officiellement sorti, par définition. Un jeu sorti ('released') est officiellement considéré terminé, mais on sait que ce n'est pas souvent le cas.
 Les devs peuvent faire payer l'accès à la beta en présentant ainsi leur création comme étant à parfaire encore, et on peut alors facilement croire qu'il est sorti: mais non, il y a ceux qui attendent la sortie officielle. D'un côté, rendre payant l'accès à une beta, faire une fausse sortie, est plus honnête qu'une vraie sortie alors que les devs sauraient que le jeu a besoin encore de temps de beta.
Je pense que vous ne devez vraiment pas utiliser le terme 'sorti', vous ne rendez pas service aux joueurs, à moins de vouloir les rendre pigeon en dénaturant la période beta, en la rendant comme sortie normale des jeux, en rendant officiellement la sortie comme étant dans un état non fini à tous les coups (au lieu de souvent, ok).

----------


## Deadkennedys

coin

----------


## Higgins

> à moins de vouloir les rendre pigeon en dénaturant la période beta, en la rendant comme sortie normale des jeux


Ce n'est pas Canard PC qui fait ça, c'est le marché! CPC s'adapte.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Un jeu en beta n'est pas officiellement sorti, par définition. Un jeu sorti ('released') est officiellement considéré terminé, mais on sait que ce n'est pas souvent le cas.
>  Les devs peuvent faire payer l'accès à la beta en présentant ainsi leur création comme étant à parfaire encore, et on peut alors facilement croire qu'il est sorti: mais non, il y a ceux qui attendent la sortie officielle. D'un côté, rendre payant l'accès à une beta, faire une fausse sortie, est plus honnête qu'une vraie sortie alors que les devs sauraient que le jeu a besoin encore de temps de beta.
> Je pense que vous ne devez vraiment pas utiliser le terme 'sorti', vous ne rendez pas service aux joueurs, à moins de vouloir les rendre pigeon en dénaturant la période beta, en la rendant comme sortie normale des jeux, en rendant officiellement la sortie comme étant dans un état non fini à tous les coups (au lieu de souvent, ok).


On n'utilise pas le terme sorti mais 'en chantier" . La confusion ne sera donc pas possible.

---------- Post added at 12h04 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------




> Petite question à la rédac : cette histoire de tarif réduit à destination des étudiants et chômeurs, ça n'aurait pas un rapport avec votre collaboration avec ASI ?


Non, aucun rapport. On veut le faire depuis longtemps mais la boutique actuelle ne le permettait pas. Nous mettrons donc ça en place sur le nouvelle boutique prévue fin avril. Et pour répondre à une question précédente, oui, nous demanderons un justificatif (carte étudiant ou chômeur). On peut difficilement faire autrement.

----------


## Camui

Allons bon, une niou version du Canard, il est étang© !

----------


## Koma

> On n'utilise pas le terme sorti mais 'en chantier" . La confusion ne sera donc pas possible.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h04 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Non, aucun rapport. On veut le faire depuis longtemps mais la boutique actuelle ne le permettait pas. Nous mettrons donc ça en place sur le nouvelle boutique prévue fin avril. Et pour répondre à une question précédente, oui, nous demanderons un justificatif (carte étudiant ou chômeur). On peut difficilement faire autrement.


Merci des réponses, Casque.

Pour revenir à cette question : 



> Sera-t-il possible, même en étant chômeur, de vous payer "équitablement" le mag en cas de changement de situation financière ? Par exemple une fois qu'on a un salaire décent et qu'on peut se le permettre, pouvez-vous proposer un paiement libre à l'abonné qui veut soutenir le mag à fond ?


Je pensais à l'abonnement "libre" de soutien chez ASI, vous pensez mettre une option de ce genre aussi ? (Sans pour autant basculer en formule premium)

----------


## Crealkiller

Question con, c'est quoi une carte chômeur? je le suis depuis quelques temps maintenant et j'ai jamais eu cette carte oO Ya des réduc sur les kébabs et le cinéma avec ça?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question con, c'est quoi une carte chômeur? je le suis depuis quelques temps maintenant et j'ai jamais eu cette carte oO Ya des réduc sur les kébabs et le cinéma avec ça?


 Attestation PE
Parfois
Mais pour le mauvais gout du kebab, on peut rien pour toi.

----------


## Higgins

Ça dépend, le kébab a fait du chemin. 
Un bon poulet tikka/fromage/sauce samouraï, c'est excellent.

----------


## Nirm

> Question con, c'est quoi une carte chômeur? je le suis depuis quelques temps maintenant et j'ai jamais eu cette carte oO Ya des réduc sur les kébabs et le cinéma avec ça?


 Ta carte Pôle emploi donnée au moment de ton inscription?  ::huh::

----------


## Crealkiller

Jamais eu de carte ^^ Plein de papier de toute sorte, mais pas de carte.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Il y a une jolie attestation sur papier rose, qui représente environ 1/3 de page A4, qu'il est possible de découper, de plier, et de présenter aux gens susceptibles de vous proposer une réduction (la piscine ou le musée par exemple). Si mes souvenirs de chômeuse sont bons, il est possible de la télécharger depuis ton espace personnel. Sinon, ils l'envoient aussi. Voilà de quoi il est question.

----------


## Nirm

> Il y a une jolie attestation sur papier rose, qui représente environ 1/3 de page A4, qu'il est possible de découper, de plier, et de présenter


Merci, j'ai les mêmes souvenirs (des temps affreux, brrrr) et c'était bien de ça que je parlais.

----------


## cooperman

C'est possible d'avoir un poster du personnel féminin dans la nouvelle formule, ou au moins des moins laids de la rédaction ?
a+

----------


## atticusss

Grace a notre cher president chaque mois de plus en plus de français pourront beneficier d'un abo a Canard pc à prix preferentiel !

----------


## Jaydes

Bon par contre j'ai une question pour les réabonnement ? seront-ils toujours à 74 € ?
Les pages consoles ne disparaissent pas ?? Dommage  ::):

----------


## Xyllo

> Bon par contre j'ai une question pour les réabonnement ? seront-ils toujours à 74 € ?
> Les pages consoles ne disparaissent pas ?? Dommage


Non le réabo reste à 74€, du moins pour 2015. 




> Envoyé par atrepaul
> 
> 
> Est-ce que le tarif de réabonnement annuel continuera d'etre 74€ ?
> 
> 
> Yep.

----------


## Azerty

Après 10 ans à me faire arnaquer en achetant au détail, j'ai enfin pris un abonnement.
Et comme je suis grand et bon, j'ai même pris la peine de me lever pour aller chercher la CB plutôt que de payer par Paypal.

----------


## kikoro

Quand pourra t'on accéder à la formule d'abonnement pour les étudiants?  ::):

----------


## Ninuna

en mars avec la nouvelle boutique

----------

